# Hen or Rooster?



## David stevenosky (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm afraid I have a blackstar rooster??


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. Post a picture and we'll take a guess. NM is very good at it!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Does it have some barred feathers??


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes, we need pictures


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

*Picsssss plz*


----------

